
What Is Fedora Silverblue? - sohkamyung
https://fedoramagazine.org/what-is-silverblue/
======
andrerm
It is the reason I'm slowly moving away from Linux. I've learned Linux, for
years I've invested time and money learning everything I could. And it was
fun. I even built LFS many times. I know how NOT to break it and how to fix
it. And as we have seen with GNOME3, systemd, Wayland etc. RH will deliver and
every major distribution will eventually adopt immutable directories and
statically linked applications. So, my conclusion after all this years
learning and having fun with Linux is that it was a waste of time. I
understand the propaganda: it's good for everyone (who don't like dealing with
Linux, the OS). And I understand the real reason: distribution developers
don't like the tedious work that is compiling, linking and packaging the same
software over and over again. But the feeling that I wasted my time. If it's
to use a immutable, bloated, reboot-all-the-time OS, I just use any other OS

